# Roland GX-24 vs. GCC Jaguar IV



## Denyevil (Oct 1, 2008)

Any feedback on which is the "better" cutter? This is what I have gathered thus far:
The GCC is more pricey but appears to be the better of the 2. 
Both can cut rhinestone templates and have cutting recognition features. 
Roland does have excellent customer service but my one experience with GCC was outstanding as well.
Lastly, which comes with better cutting software? I use Corel and supposedly the GCC cuts right out of Corel?
My primary uses would be to do signs, cut stickers, cut twill, cut heat transfer material, and cut rhinestone templates.
I'd love to hear from some experts : )
Thanks! : )


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The Jaguar ships with Great Cut, while the Roland ships with Cut Studio. Both have a plugin for Corel Draw that imports designs directly. Also, both cut directly from Corel.

The Cut Studio is a more complete piece of software then Greatcut in my opinion.

The Jaguar has more features, and a higher downforce then the GX-24.

What it boils down to is if the extra features are worth the higher price tag as both units are excellent.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Both are good...depends on your use...the GX24 is out of the box...easiest to setup and the contour cutting function is absolutely the easiest to use if one has not used any contour function before


----------



## crystalcouture (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a brand new (never used) Jaguar IV with the smart cut pro software as well as the rhinestone stencil package. I bought it in January and have never used it. It comes with all of the accesories (they are still in original packaging). Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you make another 13 posts, you can LEGALLY put sale items in the correct place


----------



## crystalcouture (Oct 14, 2009)

Where might that be?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

crystalcouture said:


> Where might that be?


in the Classifieds


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

for ease of use and reliability over 7 years and running so far on my own personal machine - my vote goes for the GX24


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi I am in the uk I would check the spares situation out before committing I have been waiting 2 moths for a Roland gx 300 pinch roller handle and panel button, the buttons came in to stock this week the handle is anyones guess but I have been unable to use this machine during that time.
I have a Roland CM24 for 12 years now and only replaced cutting strips and blades

gregblack
in the uK


----------



## tutsipop (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi gregblack.
I`m Lucio Garcìa from Mèxico, sell and repair vinil cutting plotters for a 15 years.
I know Gcc and Roland perfectly, the JAGUAR IV is better than ROLAND, is superior.
The Jaguar IV is a cutter PROFESIONAL and Roland is a DESKTOP CUTTER, The Jaguar has more features, and a higher downforce then the GX-24, Jaguar has speed 153 cm/seg, and the tracking is 10 meters, the tracking for the roland gx24 is 3 meters.
You should not compare roland gx24 vs gcc Jaguar IV.
Should compare JAGUAR IV vs ROLAND GX PRO (GX 300)
and GCC EXPERT PRO vs ROLAND GX 24

Still better jaguar: speed, force, tracking, in all aspects.

The spares are available, Gcc amèrica always takes my orders trought ruth.rocha@GCCamerica.com

Best regards.
Lucio Garcìa
Mèxico


----------



## tutsipop (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi gregblack.
I`m Lucio Garcìa from Mèxico, sell and repair vinil cutting plotters for a 15 years.
I know Gcc and Roland perfectly, the JAGUAR IV is better than ROLAND, is superior.
The Jaguar IV is a cutter PROFESIONAL and Roland is a DESKTOP CUTTER, The Jaguar has more features, and a higher downforce then the GX-24, Jaguar has speed 153 cm/seg, and the tracking is 10 meters, the tracking for the roland gx24 is 3 meters.
You should not compare roland gx24 vs gcc Jaguar IV.
Should compare JAGUAR IV vs ROLAND GX PRO (GX 300)
and GCC EXPERT PRO vs ROLAND GX 24

Still better jaguar: speed, force, tracking, in all aspects.

The spares are available, Gcc amèrica always takes my orders trought ruth.rocha@GCCamerica.com

Best regards.
Lucio Garcìa
Mèxico


----------



## aw0821 (Aug 3, 2011)

I use US cutter Laser24 and have also used my friends GCC Jaguar IV Smart Cutter Pro w/ Stand & Media Basket. The GCC Jaguar is for sale right now, but I do not have room for both. Will post in the classified section after I made my posts.


----------



## lilbigfly (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't say enough good things about the GX-24. The machine has been an absolute workhorse and profit maker..


----------



## karric (Apr 24, 2011)

crystalcouture said:


> I have a brand new (never used) Jaguar IV with the smart cut pro software as well as the rhinestone stencil package. I bought it in January and have never used it. It comes with all of the accesories (they are still in original packaging). Let me know if you are interested.


I know this post was eight months ago, but I was wondering if you still have the cutter and rhinestone system available, and what your asking price is. I will be attending the ISS show this weekend, and could drive over and pick up the system if the price is right. Please send private message to karric@bellsouth.net.


----------



## aw0821 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry, everything has been sold.
rgds
ada


----------



## tc2903 (Feb 6, 2013)

tutsipop said:


> Hi gregblack.
> I`m Lucio Garcìa from Mèxico, sell and repair vinil cutting plotters for a 15 years.
> I know Gcc and Roland perfectly, the JAGUAR IV is better than ROLAND, is superior.
> The Jaguar IV is a cutter PROFESIONAL and Roland is a DESKTOP CUTTER, The Jaguar has more features, and a higher downforce then the GX-24, Jaguar has speed 153 cm/seg, and the tracking is 10 meters, the tracking for the roland gx24 is 3 meters.
> ...


How's gcc j4 compares to graphtec fc7000 & gcc j5? I used it to cut paint protection film. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

